# Q7 battery keeps dying............



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

Audi fitted a brandnew battery end of dec 2011

I hooked up vcds and deleated previous faults,then did a full scan..........this is what i got 
part no: 4F0 910 177

: 1 fault found 01699-motor for central locking hatch/trunk (v53)
009- open or short to ground
freeze frame fault status 01101001
fault priority 3 
fault frquency 254
reset counter 137
time indication 0
date 2010 12 15
time 16:18:53

1 fault found:
02244-BUTTON ON CONTROL HEAD STUCK (this cleared when i messed with the sat-nav button)

03073 rear lid closed sensor 1 
008 implausible signal-intermittent
priority 5.

2 faults found 
02256 quiescent current
001-upper limit exceeded-intermittent
priority 7.


03041 energy management active
000----intermittent
priority 7 Share


----------

